# Coughing up a stone



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If Pebbles just vomited once, is still eating and eliminating and behaving normally, then I'm inclined to think all should be well. That said, I was always one to dial the pediatrician, and to this day the veterinarian at the drop of hat. I always figure why worry, or chance things, when a phone call could put your mind to ease? If you see any further indication of Pebbles having a problem, or just want reassurance, I would call the vet to see what he says. Years ago I lived next door to a husband and wife veterinarian team. They always said they welcomed all calls from concerned pet owners, about_ anything._ 
Just some basic info you probably already know here. Hope Pebbles doesn't eat anymore pebbles! 
Swallowed Foreign Objects and Puppies
Dogs Swallowed Objects - Swallowed Objects in Dogs | petMD


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We have a huge problem with Pushkin eating stones (or anything else for that matter). He goes out into the garden and digs them up. If they're too big to swallow he rolls them round his teeth and chomps them, but he is also on quite a high dose of steroids so is permanently hungry, so now only goes out on a long lead under supervision. He particularly likes concrete... Our vet said to keep an eye on him, any choking/vomiting/breathing problems need checking out. Little pebbles (sorry!) pass right through him.

Sounds like Pebbles bit off more than he could chew, and he may not do it again but you will need to be vigilant to make sure he's not playing with stones - it is to be discouraged - but don't do what we did and turn it into a game... get stone, chomp stone, make mum ill, swap stone for treat...

If he's eating okay and active, and not coughing or off colour or anything you should be okay, but keep an eye on him as he might have scratched his larynx or something.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

The strange thing is that he only vomited the stone, nothing else!

He did pick something up to chew, although he doesn't usually, on a walk yesterday but spat it out when we told him.

I wish we took more notice what it was....


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Pebbles not feeling well but at least you know the name fits.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Never thought of that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

You could give your vets surgery a ring and tell them what happened,I'm sure if they are concerned they would advise you or suggest you take Pebbles in,but at least your mind would be put at rest! it's so hard to watch them 24 hours a day isn't it when they are puppies.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

The offending item, note the £1 coin for scale.

A £1 coin is 22.5mm (7/8") in diameter.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Ouch, that's a pretty good sized stone.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ouch! It's also a bit rough looking, so keep an eye out for a possible sore throat. It may have taught him a lesson though, here's hoping 

Silly pups - if in doubt, eat it! Cannot see any sign of mine stopping picking up the oddest things and it's pretty tough with the little guys as they can have snaffled something before you have even seen it. Think Pebbles' next command to learn will have to be "leave it" or "drop it"... (good luck!).

The boys are looking fabulous, love the new sig pic!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

eusty said:


> The offending item, note the £1 coin for scale.
> 
> A £1 coin is 22.5mm (7/8") in diameter.


_
Wow!_ You may have to change Pebbles' name to "Stone" or "Rocky"! I know you'll do the best you can to keep him from acting like a goat and picking up everything. Chagall was a challenge in that regard as a pup. We live in the woods and he was _very_ interested in mushrooms (some of which are poisonous) and deer and other animal droppings. Training "Leave It" was literally a lifesaver, and a breath-saver too.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So happy he coughed it up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad he coughed it up............and now you know the term 'hoovering'. Yup! they seem to suck up the darnedest things!!!!


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

The strange thing is that he's not really one for picking up stones.....I don't think he will be starting after this!!

He's perfectly fine now, but we have to go to the vet to get Jasper checked out and chipped on Thursday, so we will take the stone along.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Coco chewed the hard plastic eye off a stuffed toy the other day and did NOT eat it to my relief when I found it. So I decided to cut off the other eye and it was HARD to do! Those little teeth of hers were working hard and she was intensely de termites to get that eye off.So then with no eyes I gave her the toy and minutes later there is stuffing all over the house that she pulled out with the new holes in the toy. So now the toys in the trash!

Glad Pebbles coughed up that rock, what a relief!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Puppies like eyes from toys! All our dog toys are eyeless and I am always mending the holes in them!


----------

